# Russound SCS-C5 Software (Problems)



## FastFokker

I'm trying to configure a Russound MCA-C5.. but it requires Windows to run the software. I don't even know anyone who uses Windows!

So I put VMWare on OSX and installed WindowsXP. I get the program up and running.. and regardless of whether I pick USB connection or ethernet, I get the same error.










Clicking details I get the following debugging information:



> ************** Exception Text **************
> System.MissingMethodException: Method not found: 'Boolean System.Threading.WaitHandle.WaitOne(Int32)'.
> at IOManagerSpace.Transport.DoIo()
> at IOManagerSpace.IOManager.ioWorker_DoWork(Object sender, DoWorkEventArgs e)
> at System.ComponentModel.BackgroundWorker.OnDoWork(DoWorkEventArgs e)
> at System.ComponentModel.BackgroundWorker.WorkerThreadStart(Object argument)
> 
> 
> ************** Loaded Assemblies **************
> mscorlib
> Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.42 (RTM.050727-4200)
> CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> SCS-C5
> Assembly Version: 5.1.5.0
> Win32 Version: 5.1.5.0
> CodeBase: file:///c:/program%20files/russound/scs-c5/scs-c5.exe
> ----------------------------------------
> System.Windows.Forms
> Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.42 (RTM.050727-4200)
> CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> System
> Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.42 (RTM.050727-4200)
> CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> System.Drawing
> Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.42 (RTM.050727-4200)
> CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> RussoundSystemComponents
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.0.0.0
> CodeBase: file:///c:/program%20files/russound/scs-c5/RussoundSystemComponents.DLL
> ----------------------------------------
> RussoundConfigTool
> Assembly Version: 5.1.5.0
> Win32 Version: 5.1.5.0
> CodeBase: file:///c:/program%20files/russound/scs-c5/RussoundConfigTool.DLL
> ----------------------------------------
> IOManager
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.0.0.0
> CodeBase: file:///c:/program%20files/russound/scs-c5/IOManager.DLL
> ----------------------------------------
> DataManager
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.0.0.0
> CodeBase: file:///c:/program%20files/russound/scs-c5/DataManager.DLL
> ----------------------------------------
> System.Xml
> Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.42 (RTM.050727-4200)
> CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> RVDefs
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.0.0.0
> CodeBase: file:///c:/program%20files/russound/scs-c5/RVDefs.DLL
> ----------------------------------------
> ControllerProperties
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.0.0.0
> CodeBase: file:///c:/program%20files/russound/scs-c5/ControllerProperties.DLL
> ----------------------------------------
> System.Configuration
> Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.42 (RTM.050727-4200)
> CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
> ----------------------------------------
> Accessibility
> Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.42 (RTM.050727-4200)
> CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Accessibility/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Accessibility.dll
> ----------------------------------------


Any ideas what it could be? I can connect to the controller through a web browser and it's IP address, so I know I have connectivity. 

They really should have cross platform software or web-based configuration. I bet one of you guys can see the problem right away.


----------



## triden

It could be a problem with the VMware emulating windows on apple hardware. I see it's programmed in Visual Basic. I would try to install .NET framework 4.0 or 4.5 as that seems to fix the majority off function call discrepancies like what you are getting.

I still think its a VMware issue though (not being able to handle the system.wait API)


----------



## vinister

I keep a windows xp netbook handy for just this very reason. There's a TON of oddball equipment that can only be programmed with windows xp.


----------



## zwodubber

I tried vmware and gave p on it in a week. Do a bootcamp install and you will be fine. 

I had to put win7 on my MBP because my Fluke, Amprobe and Dranetz software is windows only.

On a side note I was having trouble with the amprobe download suite for my DM-III multi test so I called tech support. I was told by 3 individuals that the software will only run on a PC with XP and can not run on a mac with XP.

3 hours later I had it up and running on my win7 bootcamp partition. As a courtesy I Emailed amprobe how I did it and received 2 emails thanking me and letting me know they added the step by step procedure I used in their tech guides for future callers.


----------



## zwodubber

some screenshots of software that can not run on windows 7 and especially on a mac, well running on a mac with win7 :whistling2:


----------



## FastFokker

Thanks for the replies. 

Amazing the stuff you can do on a Mac! I think it's probably the VMware too. I might try a bootcamp install... I just really didn't want to be forced to restart into WinblowsXP. 

They gotta stop making software for specific OS's and just make it web based or else support the 3 big OS's.


----------



## zwodubber

FastFokker said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Amazing the stuff you can do on a Mac! I think it's probably the VMware too. I might try a bootcamp install... I just really didn't want to be forced to restart into WinblowsXP.
> 
> They gotta stop making software for specific OS's and just make it web based or else support the 3 big OS's.


I hate that I have to have windows on my mac, and large companies like Fluke and Dranetz should have started developing software for macs years ago.

If you are willing to spend the money (you're a mac user, of course you are!) I'd switch to an SSD. My boot times are 16-17s from the time I hit power


----------



## BBQ

It baffles me why people would not just purchase a windows based laptop for theses particular tasks instead of jumping through hoops to run it on a Mac.

I have to say it is a sickness, an obsession that prevents the use of commonsense. 

You could still use your Mac for other things, or is a Mac like Hal, will it become jealous and try to kill you?


----------



## zwodubber

I just see it as a challenge when someone tells me I can't do something because they are to lazy to even try.

I have plenty of PC's I use for "PC only" programs, but if you challenge me i'll do my best to prove you wrong when it comes to software.

I am still in Microsofts TechNEt program and a member of Apples developer team. On top of submitting solutions to places such as amprobe I submit to Apple as well. It's all about getting companies to stop being so partial to MS and open their eyes.

Asposted earlier in my thread we are moving into our new shop. Today I am getting my desk setup and operational. All other offices are up and going I saved my office for last. Note the ratio of PC's to macs.


----------



## zwodubber

BBQ said:


> I have to say it is a sickness, an obsession that prevents the use of commonsense.


opinions are like ***holes, everyones got one. I choose to accept challenges and develop skills rather than just be a lazy sheep and do what is easiest.


----------



## FastFokker

triden said:


> It could be a problem with the VMware emulating windows on apple hardware. I see it's programmed in Visual Basic. I would try to install .NET framework 4.0 or 4.5 as that seems to fix the majority off function call discrepancies like what you are getting.
> 
> I still think its a VMware issue though (not being able to handle the system.wait API)


Got an email reply back from Russound, he said the same thing as you... It's the .net framework. So I need to do all the updates and it should work.

Gotta love windows.. Takes an hour to install and 3 hours to do all the updates. 

My airport express came in today, so I'm eager to get it hooked up and do some airplaying of tunes through the house.

Zwodubber, that's your work setup? Pretty wild! Wonder what your home setup is like.


----------



## zwodubber

FastFokker said:


> Got an email reply back from Russound, he said the same thing as you... It's the .net framework. So I need to do all the updates and it should work.
> 
> Gotta love windows.. Takes an hour to install and 3 hours to do all the updates.
> 
> My airport express came in today, so I'm eager to get it hooked up and do some airplaying of tunes through the house.
> 
> Zwodubber, that's your work setup? Pretty wild! Wonder what your home setup is like.


Airplay is great, I use my appleTV through my home theater receiver and control all the music around the house from my phone or MBP. It's great being on the back porch changing playlists, etc.. while cooking on the grill :thumbup:


----------



## vinister

zwodubber said:


> Airplay is great, I use my appleTV through my home theater receiver and control all the music around the house from my phone or MBP. It's great being on the back porch changing playlists, etc.. while cooking on the grill :thumbup:


I do the same between my android phone and my linux xbmc install. 

Bonus I can be watching a movie on the couch, and with one button press can seamlessly transfer it to my phone or tablet and resume watching. 

Just want to be sure everyone knows this stuff is common across many platforms, and was in fact copied by Apple from other platforms.


----------



## BBQ

zwodubber said:


> opinions are like ***holes, everyones got one. I choose to accept challenges and develop skills rather than just be a lazy sheep and do what is easiest.


:laughing: You may have taken a bit more serious than I intended it. 

When is a hobby it makes sense. 

In the OPs situation it is impacting his ability to do his job. In that case it's my asshole opinion it would make much more sense to go purchase a Windows based machine and get the job done. 


It has nothing to do with sheep or taking the hard way for bragging rights.


----------



## zwodubber

BBQ said:


> :laughing: You may have taken a bit more serious than I intended it.
> 
> When is a hobby it makes sense.
> 
> In the OPs situation it is impacting his ability to do his job. In that case it's my asshole opinion it would make much more sense to go purchase a Windows based machine and get the job done.
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with sheep or taking the hard way for bragging rights.


Yeah I apologize for the over reaction, I guess I read into it too deeply :laughing:

It is a hobby of mine which goes back to my days in IT, I heard every excuse in the book for people to take the easy way out of repairing or making things work properly. I guess I'm still a little sensitive on the subject :whistling2:


----------



## zwodubber

vinister said:


> I do the same between my android phone and my linux xbmc install.
> 
> Bonus I can be watching a movie on the couch, and with one button press can seamlessly transfer it to my phone or tablet and resume watching.
> 
> Just want to be sure everyone knows this stuff is common across many platforms, and was in fact copied by Apple from other platforms.


I jailbroke my ATV just for XBMC. Truly unlocks the greatness of the ATV. :thumbsup:


----------



## FastFokker

Awesome stuff, glad to see this is common place now... even across platforms, it forces the manufacturers of hardware and software to continue pushing the envelope.

I put my movies on a Time Capsule and use Plex (app) to stream them to my AppleTV's, iPhone's, iPad and Macbook. It's pretty wild! I would have just got another AppleTV for an audio connection to the Russound system, but it doesn't have an HDMI input. Kinda lame. 

I went with Plex, because it just works and instantly. Once the systems are all up and running 100% and I have some time, I'd like to dig into jailbreaking and XMBC. Right now I just don't have time. 

I don't even have time to screw with making WinXP work. I just got Win7 and used VMWare and it worked instantly. I guess it's time to officially retire WinXP. 

Any other cool things you guys are doing with your home media integration / automation?


----------



## FastFokker

BBQ said:


> It baffles me why people would not just purchase a windows based laptop for theses particular tasks instead of jumping through hoops to run it on a Mac.


That's just crazy talk. 

Like I would buy a minivan, just to be able to drive to a gas station that only accepts minivans, when my sportscar can convert into and run like a minivan with the flick of a switch!**

_(** I actually do own a minivan :laughing: and do not own a sportscar, the analogy is completely set in fantasyland)_


----------



## Wpgshocker

FastFokker said:


> That's just crazy talk.
> 
> Like I would buy a minivan, just to be able to drive to a gas station that only accepts minivans, when my sportscar can convert into and run like a minivan with the flick of a switch!**
> 
> (** I actually do own a minivan :laughing: and do not own a sportscar, the analogy is completely set in fantasyland)


They rest of the world is driving around in cars and you are mad the gas station won't let you let you fly in with your helicopter. 
There isn't anything a Mac can do that a PC can't, too bad the reverse isn't true. That said, you can't really be mad when most manufacturers don't support your Mac. 
You can get a laptop for under $300 for programming.


----------



## FastFokker

Wpgshocker said:


> They rest of the world is driving around in cars and you are mad the gas station won't let you let you fly in with your helicopter.
> There isn't anything a Mac can do that a PC can't, too bad the reverse isn't true. That said, you can't really be mad when most manufacturers don't support your Mac.
> You can get a laptop for under $300 for programming.


I grew up on Commodores and Amiga's... but then switched to PC when they came out with Windows 95. I was a pretty big fanboy & hated Apple stuff. I was the go to guy for all your Windows troubles. Fixed computers every week.

Then I met my wife and she had a Macbook.. it was totally weird to use, but really easy, TOO easy. Once I saw how easy they are to use and how they just worked... I got fed up of fixing everyones Windows machines and made them buy Mac's. That freed up probably 15-20 hours a month helping people. 

In this case, it wasn't the Mac or OSX that was the problem.. it was Windows once again. Mac + VMWare works perfect... but don't use WinXP, it's too damn old and crusty. Mac + VMWare + Win7 worked instantly.

I'm not exclusive to any product.. I just want what works. If Microsoft starts putting out products that are better than Apple & their vendors, I will jump ship in a heartbeat. I just want functionality, reliability and ease of use. 

Although the fact that Russound, still this day in age only supports Windows is pretty pathetic. How can I recommend them to customers who all use OSX? :no: These are high end systems, people are paying big money for it, put a few hundred bucks into supporting multiple software lines. It's a shame.

(Sorry long winded reply)


----------

